# synchroniser 3 boitier CPL de marque différente



## drake94 (1 Février 2015)

Bonjour, 

Voila mon problème; j'ai une box SFR, un décodeur SFR (relié à la box avec une paire de boitier CPL de la même marque), et une grosse m***e de PC relié en CPL à la box.

Avant, je pouvais relier le CPL du PC et de la TV au CPL de la Box, et tout marchais très bien (j'utilisais 3 prises CPL au total). Hélas pour cause de travaux j'ai du tout démonter et aujourd’hui, je n'arrive à relier le CPL du PC au CPL de la Box (ils ne sont pas de la même marque, mais ça fonctionnait avant). C'est le logo qui ressemble a une maison qui ne veut pas s'allumer.



Savez vous comment faire ? Merci


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

si tu ne l'as pas fait, tu peux essayer de ré-appairer les boitiers en les branchant sur la même prise électrique.

Mais, à ma connaissance, il y a procédures d'appairage qui dépendent des modèles de boitier (bouton à presser un certain temps, bouton de reset, etc..) : est-ce le cas de ces boitiers ?


----------



## drake94 (1 Février 2015)

j'ai tenté de les brancher sur la même multiprise en effet, mais en vain. Sur le couple CPL qui fonctionne, il y a un bouton (sans rien marqué) et sur celui qui ne fonctionne pas (Netgear je crois), un bouton reset, et un autre bouton sans nom. J'ai tenté de bidouiller, mais ça ne change pas grand chose...je hais cette mode du "tout connecté avec pleins de normes différentes"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2015)

Le plus étonnant (pour moi) est que tu aies réussi à appairer 2 boitiers de marque différente : je croyais que c'était impossible.

Les rares fois où j'ai essayé, ça n'a jamais marché (Devolo/Netgear par exemple, ou vieille paire de Devolo/paire de Devolo récente)


----------



## drake94 (1 Février 2015)

Justement c'est un couple devolo/netgear. Je suis sur qu'ils fonctionnaient ensemble, il n'y avait pas de multiprise, donc branchais uniquement la box sur le devolo (je ne pouvais physiquement pas brancher le netgear). D’ailleurs le second Netgear était rangé dans un placard Vas savoir pourquoi ça ne marche plus...


----------

